# Blue steel apistos.



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

One male and three potential females, got them on the weekend. So far they are doing well, eating flakes and blood worms.

Very difficult to get a decent shot.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Where to buy these? THey look great.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks. I got them at big als hamilton. $6 each


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Good find! Good luck with them


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful fish. Def considering adding these when i do my new big tank


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks. I am enjoying them. I'll try and remember to post some more pics in a few weeks. Hopefully they do some growing or spawning


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Hoping that the fish in the first two pics turns out to be female. This fish has the most blue out of the group.


----------

